# Spring Is Here!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I found this little guide in the GOOD SAM NEWSLETTER:

*RV Ready for Spring Yet? Coming out of hibernation *

It's been a long winter and the combined effects of the elements can take a toll on stored RVs. If your coach has been in storage, now's the time to prepare for those spring getaways. Taking a little time now will help ensure enjoyment all through the year.

Before hitting the road complete this *RV spring-prep checklist*: Begin with a thorough exterior inspection. Examine the outside, including the body and roof, for any cracks or separation and look inside for stains on the ceiling, sure signs of roof leaks. Look beneath the coach and/or or tow vehicle for signs of fuel or other fluid leaks.

Once you've determined there are no exterior leaks, wash the RV with a specially formulated soap designed for the exterior. Work in the shade, since washing a hot surface can result in hard-to-remove spots and streaks. Use specialized wheel cleaners to make tires and trim look new. 
An RV that's been stored all winter needs to be aired out. Vacuum the carpet and clean the floors and other surfaces as needed.

Spring prep should include a fluid and connections check. Look for insect and rodent nests and chewed wires and hoses. Check the amount of LP gas and test appliances for proper functioning.

Drain and flush the freshwater tank. Add 1/4 cup of household bleach for each 15 gallons of capacity. Then fill the tank almost to capacity, leaving room for sloshing. Drive or tow the coach to mix the bleach. Run the hot water to get the bleach through the water heater. Then drain the freshwater tank. Refill, along with 1/4 of baking soda per 15 gallons. Drive or tow to mix the water, run the hot water, then drain and refill with fresh water. Test the water pump and water system, including the water heater.

On motorhomes, generators and tow vehicles, change the oil and filter and perform all recommended services according to the owner's and maintenance manuals.

Batteries should be checked for electrolyte levels and connections should be removed, cleaned and after re-assembly, treated with an anticorrosive product.

Make sure all of the lug nuts are secure, check tires for cracks and other damage and set inflation pressures. Trailers should have the wheel bearings repacked.

Replace batteries and test smoke alarms and carbon monoxide detectors. Check the gauges on fire extinguishers. Check and refill your first aid and emergency kits. An emergency kit should include: flares, a gas can, reflective triangles, duct tape, jumper cables, wheel chocks, flashlight and basic hand tools.

Stock up with necessities for cooking, cleaning and entertaining. Review kitchen equipment and the inventory of favorite games, books, cards, puzzles, CDs, DVDs or videos.

Now youâ€™re ready to go enjoy the great outdoors!


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

Good checklist! Isn't it fun working your tail off to go and camp! Weather here is 75 and sunny, can't wait to take delivery of the new outback next week and get camping!


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Isn't this camping thing, supposed to be relaxing??????


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Supposed to be relaxing...after all the chores are done!

PS...I'm working on a better set of checklists.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Oops, little late. I've been out three times already. Maybe next year. I did do abou 90% of those things though. Not much to do when you maintain all year long. I don't let it sit more than a day or two before I'm in it to do something.

drifter


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bull Elk said:


> Isn't this camping thing, supposed to be relaxing??????
> [snapback]31004[/snapback]​


I still have ice on my pond








The good news is that it is melting









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Decided to take the day off to get the Outback in shape prior to Friday departure for the Spring Rally.

Thanks for the list Jolly, I'll add it to the list of lists I already have for getting in shape.

By the way, how many folks travel with an air compressor and what size and brand? (Is this a good place for this or should I do a separate topic?) Well, I'm kinda in a hurry, I leave it here.

Ta, ta!
Out to Outfit my Outback!
BBB


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

going again this fri and sat to guadalupe state park, tx.... weather hit 90 again today ...


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Did mine last week the inside still smelled new sunny after4 months of storage no must or damp smell an no *LEAKS*














Two more weeks to first Outbacking this year









Jim


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> going again this fri and sat to guadalupe state park, tx.... weather hit 90 again today ...
> [snapback]31162[/snapback]​


Ghosty,
You make us northerns jealous. I gotta know do you tie inner-tubes together and drift down the Guadalupe river? I never got to try that while in San Antonio but it sure looks like fun!!!

Have a blast.


----------

